# [SOLVED] Dead Shortkeys in Illustrator



## tacmed1 (Jul 14, 2008)

We all know them "Command+Z"= Undo, "Command+R"= Show/Hide Rulers, "Command+Y"= Outline View, etc. These shortkeys have just up and stopped working on my (admittedly ancient) Illustrator CS. Anyone have any ideas? I was told to try moving file "com.Adobe.Illustrator/plist" to trash but it didn't work. Somebody's got to have heard of this.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Dead Shortkeys in Illustrator*

Do they still work in other programs? I ask because you change change their behavior system wide in the keyboard system preference pane, and that'd be the 1st place I'd look.


----------



## tacmed1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Dead Shortkeys in Illustrator*

All my shortkeys work everywhere BUT Illustrator. Would changing their behaviour system make a difference in one App. without messing with them everywhere else?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Dead Shortkeys in Illustrator*

It can be possible with the right software, but those settings would also be in the system preference panes. I'd now check the app's own preferences and see if there is some quickkey settings.


----------



## tacmed1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Dead Shortkeys in Illustrator*

Been through there. Like I said, I have Illustrator CS, I'm thinking they forgot to put shortkey settings in the preferences. Any other ideas? I'll check the preferences later anyway in case I missed something.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Dead Shortkeys in Illustrator*

If they worked before, then just up and stopped, then there was a setting changed somewhere. Have you tried doing it with the control key instead, Windows style?


----------



## tacmed1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Dead Shortkeys in Illustrator*

Just tried it. I'm going to do a reinstall later today. We'll see what happens.
Real doozie eh?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Dead Shortkeys in Illustrator*

Make another account on youe mac and see if the issue occurs in more that one user account. Name the other user "test" and make sure it's and administrator account. If it does not occur in more that one account this means that the problem is within your \user\library\folder

If it occurs in more that one user account that it's a system wide issue and I would start with reinstalling the application.

So at this point if you have already reinstalled the application and it's still not working just try it in a test account. 

I would also reset PMU or SMU which ever you and the reset PRAM just in case, even though they probably are not going to fix the issue, it can't hurt...


----------

